# Odd question for moms with boys-pigmented scrotum



## susannah14

So my son's scrotum is a lot darker than the rest of his skin. I never thought anything of it until I saw my friend change her baby's diaper and I said, "OMG our babies' balls look different!" And she said "Yeah I've noticed that before." Her son's scrotum is white like the rest of his skin. My son has blonde hair, blue eyes and Caucasian skin but he tans really easily like me. My friend thinks his scrotum is dark because I am 1/4 Lebanese so he's "mixed" ?? It got me wondering how common it actually is for infant scrotums to be pigmented. 

A quick google search shows that pigmented scrotum is common in African, Asian, and middle eastern men, so I guess my friend was right. I know this is an odd post but I am really curious about how many other baby boys have pigmented scrotum. If your son has a pigmented scrotum, what is your ethnic background?


----------



## wamommy

This is normal. I asked my Dr. about LO's belly button being brown inside (after scrubbing it and the poor guy's belly button didn't "come clean") and my Doctor said that darker belly button and scrotum is totally normal. LO is 1/4 Japanese :)


----------



## hopingforit

My DS has a darker scrotum. He is 1/2 Indian (like India not Native American). I've honestly never thought anything of it.


----------



## susannah14

wamommy said:


> This is normal. I asked my Dr. about LO's belly button being brown inside (after scrubbing it and the poor guy's belly button didn't "come clean") and my Doctor said that darker belly button and scrotum is totally normal. LO is 1/4 Japanese :)

Wow my son had the brown belly button too!! I scrubbed it too but it didn't clean, haha. I didn't make the connection that the two are related. It's not brown anymore though...

Part of why I'm posting about this is because I really am curious about how diluted the genes get, I mean my son is only 1/8 middle eastern and the only visible signs of it are that he tans easily and he has brown balls. haha. And your son is 1/4 Japanese and has it too! BTW I bet your baby is so beautiful being part Asian :)


----------



## susannah14

hopingforit said:


> My DS has a darker scrotum. He is 1/2 Indian (like India not Native American). I've honestly never thought anything of it.

Yeah, like I said, I never thought anything of it either. I guess I assumed all babies had darker scrotums, until I saw my friend's baby, and now I don't know why I am so fascinated with it :)


----------



## Incubus

Keelans is a tad darker than the rest of him, especially when he's cold :rofl: me and oh are both white!


----------



## Becky1987

My lo is half Asian and has 'brown balls' my brothers lo
Is 15 weeks younger and has saggy pink ones lol! Sure as they get older they will have plenty of fun together!


----------



## minties

Every scrotum I have ever seen (not that it's all that many, haha) has been browner than the surrounding skin. My kids are a little mixed race, their dad is half maori, and Thomas has darker skin anyway. Sophie is very pale like me.


----------



## lch28

Jonathan is half costa rican and his are also darker


----------



## margarita1979

DS is portuguese and his scrotum is darker than the surrounding skin.


----------



## Leids

William's is dark as well and he's half Chinese. Honestly never thought anything of it though! 

Maybe I'll brave a google search. :rofl:


----------



## M3OW J3N1

James is 1/4 Mexican. Also darker than the rest if his skin :) his Nan commented on it but James tans very easily so I didn't let it worry me c


----------



## C_baby

:rofl: 

I don't think I've ever laughed so much at a thread. This is absolute gold!! Thank you so much for posting.

I'm terribly worried about what you could have googled!! :rofl:


----------



## susannah14

Thanks for the replies everyone, this is fascinating to me!


----------



## Leids

So quick update.

I googled "white man scrotum" :rofl: and it would appear that most of them are the same color as their skin! It looks a good amount different. Like, William's looks a bit rough iykwim, and the one's on google image were smooth?

Oh gosh. :rofl: The things we learn from having little boys!


----------



## x Michelle x

Hayden has a darker scrotum and its 'rough' if that makes sense lol! 
both OH and i are white and there is no other races as far back in our family that we know of (ie all grandparents are white too)


----------



## wamommy

It may be similar to the "mongolian spot" in that while it's mostly a darker ethnicity thing, sometimes white people get it too? I know 5-10 percent of white babies have the mongolian spot. Max's is a super tiny pea-sized blue dot on his butt cheek :haha:


----------



## Malouka

susannah14 said:


> So my son's scrotum is a lot darker than the rest of his skin. I never thought anything of it until I saw my friend change her baby's diaper and I said, "OMG our babies' balls look different!" And she said "Yeah I've noticed that before." Her son's scrotum is white like the rest of his skin. My son has blonde hair, blue eyes and Caucasian skin but he tans really easily like me. My friend thinks his scrotum is dark because I am 1/4 Lebanese so he's "mixed" ?? It got me wondering how common it actually is for infant scrotums to be pigmented.
> 
> A quick google search shows that pigmented scrotum is common in African, Asian, and middle eastern men, so I guess my friend was right. I know this is an odd post but I am really curious about how many other baby boys have pigmented scrotum. If your son has a pigmented scrotum, what is your ethnic background?

 Yes its normal. Hes pigmented so it will be down there too. My son is Algerian/Moroccan hes not dark but nicely tanned and its dark over there too. Never thought of it though


----------



## LegoHouse

My son is 1/4 Indian and his bits are darker x


----------



## Cruzinlady

susannah14 said:


> So my son's scrotum is a lot darker than the rest of his skin. I never thought anything of it until I saw my friend change her baby's diaper and I said, "OMG our babies' balls look different!" And she said "Yeah I've noticed that before." Her son's scrotum is white like the rest of his skin. My son has blonde hair, blue eyes and Caucasian skin but he tans really easily like me. My friend thinks his scrotum is dark because I am 1/4 Lebanese so he's "mixed" ?? It got me wondering how common it actually is for infant scrotums to be pigmented.
> 
> A quick google search shows that pigmented scrotum is common in African, Asian, and middle eastern men, so I guess my friend was right. I know this is an odd post but I am really curious about how many other baby boys have pigmented scrotum. If your son has a pigmented scrotum, what is your ethnic background?

Mine too! It’s much much darker. Def looks strange. MY LO is half Salvadoran. I googled it and found you mamas! Haha! Glad he’s not alone....


----------

